# Long time Lurker.. New Member Welcome



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a low post count so I figured I might as well jump in and say hello and get involved..

Patrick here its good to see people that share the common interest of being twisted in a good way 

I don't feel so alone when you see things out at a store and the first thought that pops into your head is .. Hmmm i wonder what i can do with that for halloween..

Halloween 2008 is to be the first of the home haunts as the kids are now old enough to not need mom and dad to take them out so Dad can stay home and enjoy scaring some ToT'ers


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha...i hear ya about shopping with ulterior motives. You have found a great place to feed your addiction. Welcome!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome-dont for get to take plenty of pics/vids of your props and haunt-we love pics/vids


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome. Canada ROCKS!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay awhile


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. Nice of you to join the rest of us twisted souls here on the forum.:zombie:


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome scream1973 : )


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys.. I already feel welcome before i even posted. Looking forward to contributing


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> Haha...i hear ya about shopping with ulterior motives


 haha we all tend to do that huh? or when we see broke down cars.. and we think.. wiper motors! Howdy and welcome to forum.. I'm sure we'll have something to keep your imagination going hehe..


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome to the rubber room. I'm in T.O. there's a Canadian haunters thread too if your unaware.:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Glad you decided to join in lurker.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll have to check out the Canadian Haunter thread. I think i saw it before but its worth a revisit.. I am down in Niagara


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, welcome.

You will like it here.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello and welcome!
.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Scream. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome scream!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! We love newbies!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for thier welcomes


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello scream1973 and welcome to HauntForum!!*


----------

